# New Nano fish



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Finally got some fish today for my Spec V. :bigsmile:
Got an Otto and 5 Celestial Pearl Danios.
Will the danios eat flake food or do they need live food to start?


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

architeuthis said:


> Finally got some fish today for my Spec V. :bigsmile:
> Got an Otto and 5 Celestial Pearl Danios.
> Will the danios eat flake food or do they need live food to start?


Depends how big of your CPD, you may need to break the flake food into tiny bits for them to eat. I feed my CPD hikari fry food when I first get them or you can buy frozen baby brine shrimp. 1 cube is enough for 3 or 4 feeding since you only have 5 now.

As your Oto, be careful as it maybe starve to death if your tank doesn't have any algae. It make take a while for Oto to eat algae wafer and You can chop little piece of zucchini and see if it will be interested.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

architeuthis said:


> Finally got some fish today for my Spec V. :bigsmile:
> Got an Otto and 5 Celestial Pearl Danios.
> Will the danios eat flake food or do they need live food to start?


I also don't recommend Otos if your tank doesn't have any algae+honestly they need at least 6+ and more swim space to be comfortable.


----------



## MDT (Aug 8, 2014)

I sadly have to also agree. I've tried Ottos in 3 separate occasions in my 5 gal and I could never get them to live past 3 months. They are finicky eaters and rather sensitive. Beautiful fish and fun to keep, but I would recommend probably a 10 gal.

I read from ppl who have great success with them that they prefer to be in groups of 3-5, so they feel more comfortable. They don't like most algae wafers and zucchini is pretty much the only thing you could feed them besides naturally occurring algae in your tank.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks.
I've only kept Ottos before in larger tanks.
There is some algae growing in the tank now.
I'll keep an eye on him and see how he does.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

MDT said:


> I sadly have to also agree. I've tried Ottos in 3 separate occasions in my 5 gal and I could never get them to live past 3 months. They are finicky eaters and rather sensitive. Beautiful fish and fun to keep, but I would recommend probably a 10 gal.
> 
> I read from ppl who have great success with them that they prefer to be in groups of 3-5, so they feel more comfortable. They don't like most algae wafers and zucchini is pretty much the only thing you could feed them besides naturally occurring algae in your tank.


That sucks the 6 of them I bought at PetSmart maybe 5 months ago have been thriving in my minimal algae planted tank. I feed them algae wafers and shrimp wafers perfectly fine.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

I agree with others, I had 8 ottos in my old 90 gallon and they were all very active and social with one another. I tried keeping 1 in a 5 gallon for algae control and started out with 3 in my 90 gallon and found them to be very shy and sensitive (the 1 in the 5 gallon died) when kept alone or with just a couple others.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Idea you need at least pair of oto in the tank to keep them happy. I only have 1 oto in my do!aqua 45p shrimp tank (8.9G) and it is fat and healthy, I guess that due to I also have army of 11 pygmy corys in the tank as well. I guess cat fish stand together.

If you want something to eat up the algae, 1 nerite snail should be enough for 5G. (If you have more than 1 with different sex, you may have eggs all over the place.) Amano shrimp may not be good idea since CPD is smaller than full grown amano. There was a video of amano shrimp attack rummy nose tetra on the forum. Cherry shrimps should be fine but that they aren't that great of algae eater compare to amano shrimps.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Picked up some daphnia and baby brine shrimp to feed the celestials.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

My CPD's from April always ate the NLS I through in there. I feed the small fish formula or the .5 mm Thera. No problems in my little ADA cube except the occasional jumper. I have also had Otos in there. I found in such a small tank you can only have 1 or 2. They are a community fish and are happiest when there are a number of them but they will survive in the nano tanks. One of mine is now 3 years old in my tank. I just got him a buddy last week and both are doing great.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Is the NLS a flake food or a pellet?
If pellet do you have to grind it up or will they nibble at the pellets?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I start my tiny rasboras on decay brine shrimp eggs to get them eating well. Then I crush omega o e flake after awhile. They do fine.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

architeuthis said:


> Is the NLS a flake food or a pellet?
> If pellet do you have to grind it up or will they nibble at the pellets?


New Life Spectrum Thera-A Anti-Parasitic Pellet Food - 125 Gram

Pellets. At .5 mm they don't have to. Rasboras are generally aggressive eaters and I've never had problems with them not being able to eat the food. I suspect with flake it's even easier.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

If your CDP is less than half inch, you most likely need to start with baby barine shrimp or crush the pellet into powder. My CDP doesn't even look Hikari Micro pellet until they are full grown while they will try to eat hikari fancy guppy when they are over half inch. Hikari fancy guppy is much softer pellet, you can crush it into powder by rub between the fingers.


----------

